# '08 Subject Assignment - POWER - Due June 13th



## MissMia (May 28, 2008)

Theme: POWER

Let's see all the forms of power you can capture!

Please post new or current photos for this assignment only. Everyone is encouraged to participate!


----------



## MissMia (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope I'm not the only one to post in this thread! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jon0807 (Jun 4, 2008)

Took this one not too long ago 

A POWERful radio/tv antenna.  Sutro Tower in San Francisco


----------



## Dioboleque (Jun 4, 2008)

POWERing on my DVD player :sillysmi:


----------



## jakedoza (Jun 4, 2008)

I just took this photo yesterday.. I thought it was cool


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Dioboleque (Jun 5, 2008)

Uglulyx Takes Photos Too said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24200573@N06/2505843078/
> 
> Anyone wanna email me to tell me how to imbed Flickr photos?


 
PM Sent! You can edit ur post to show the picture rather than the link if you were able to figure it out. :sillysmi:


----------



## MissMia (Jun 5, 2008)

Very cool stuff! Thanks for participating Jon, Dio and Jake.


----------



## GeorgiaOwl (Jun 5, 2008)

The Power of the Pink Fairy Motel! DRIVE FASTER, I HEAR BANJOS!


----------



## King Mango (Jun 5, 2008)

GeorgiaOwl said:


> The Power of the Pink Fairy Motel! DRIVE FASTER, I HEAR BANJOS!


lol I grew up with my Grandpa strumming in the local banjo band at the pizza parlor.
Why are all banjo jokes so simple?
So bass players can understand them too.


----------



## darkpbstar (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's a Power Plant near my house.  I have no idea what they do there, but in is quite a massive building, with big smoke stacks, I will also post one in daylight.  here it is:


----------



## Palakaboy (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## husky_mom (Jun 6, 2008)

LOL... did someone just went to Universal.... great pics.... LOL...


----------



## Snyder (Jun 6, 2008)

I would say an F16 engine produces some POWER.


----------



## MissMia (Jun 6, 2008)

I think that GE engine qualifies! Nice capture.


----------



## Palakaboy (Jun 7, 2008)

husky_mom said:


> LOL... did someone just went to Universal.... great pics.... LOL...



first time i went with a dslr...hehhe...more fun.


----------



## King Mango (Jun 7, 2008)

OK. Gonna post before I go back and look at everyone else's stuff so I don't chicken out 

Durn Photobucket is giving me hassle in IE. Switch to FF brb...

OK here's the shot:







I took about a dozen or so exposures from which I took five to make this HDR. It was really dark in that opening beneath the trees as you can probably tell from the sun just hitting the tippy-tops of the trees. The first HDR I've made that I feel is truly acceptable.
[EDIT]Although now after having had the file closed a few hours and seeing it again I notice all kinds of niggles lol... sky color and the leaves on the left are ghosting... ah well.


----------



## SimplyEuphoric (Jun 7, 2008)

I guess I took the power thing in a different direction.

A little blurry ( did try to sharpen it, but i'm not sure if it made it worse of better), and the lighting is funky, but a spur of the moment shot.






And a silly one...


----------



## King Mango (Jun 7, 2008)

I was wanting to do something like that as well! Just no horses or other powerful animals easily accessible to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Moody (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^ Remind me not to come over for dinner.


----------



## Moody (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't know how to even shoot one, I'm too afraid to go with my parents to the shooting range. It's too loud there


----------



## darkpbstar (Jun 7, 2008)

I really like the gun picture.  Nice choice


----------



## Moody (Jun 7, 2008)

thanks =)


----------



## Sontizzle (Jun 8, 2008)

SimplyEuphoric said:


> I guess I took the power thing in a different direction.
> 
> A little blurry ( did try to sharpen it, but i'm not sure if it made it worse of better), and the lighting is funky, but a spur of the moment shot.
> 
> ...


wow theres 1 horsepower!


----------



## icassell (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's a bit of human power.


----------



## jakedoza (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is another one.. I couldn't resist


----------



## King Mango (Jun 10, 2008)

Is that a dampener of some sort going from the manifold to the fender?
Sweet looking engine. I haven't messed around with them since the first time I saw a square distributor in my GF's Ford Escort... lol
Although I do want to get an early seventies Bronco when I move to Texas later this month.


----------



## jakedoza (Jun 10, 2008)

King Mango said:


> Is that a dampener of some sort going from the manifold to the fender?
> Sweet looking engine. I haven't messed around with them since the first time I saw a square distributor in my GF's Ford Escort... lol
> Although I do want to get an early seventies Bronco when I move to Texas later this month.



That is a torque damper to help keep the torque loss. The less the engine twists..  that much more torque gets to the wheels.

I was at a car show here in Austin when I shot that.

I'm currently working on a 400HP 1.6L SOHC honda motor for my car. I'm looking at about 5-6Grand just into the engine.. which on my current income will take about 2 years.... *sigh* I need more clients


----------



## King Mango (Jun 11, 2008)

uhh... 400HP 1.6??? :hail:
4 hp per C.I.D.! We used to hold the holy grail on the street at 1 HP per C.I.D. And that's STILL respectable. You must mean during a shot? Please yes?


----------



## Mullen (Jun 11, 2008)

Two in one, corrupt..I mean..corporate and electrical.

Sorry for the bad image quality, I took this through a car window at 70mph.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## BrandonS (Jun 11, 2008)

King Mango said:


> uhh... 400HP 1.6??? :hail:
> 4 hp per C.I.D.! We used to hold the holy grail on the street at 1 HP per C.I.D. And that's STILL respectable. You must mean during a shot? Please yes?



A stock 5.7L LS1 will do 1hp per C.I.D.  350hp/365 ft/lbs for 346 cid


----------



## MissMia (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice posting everyone! There certainly are many forms of power posted here.


----------



## jakedoza (Jun 11, 2008)

King Mango said:


> uhh... 400HP 1.6??? :hail:
> 4 hp per C.I.D.! We used to hold the holy grail on the street at 1 HP per C.I.D. And that's STILL respectable. You must mean during a shot? Please yes?



no shot.. it will be a forced induction engine (turbocharged). Honda makes a rock solid engine, and if built properly and tuned properly it should handle way more than the 400 that I am looking to get out of it. I'm by far not the first to do it, nor the last.. If interested check out this link:
http://www.turbod16.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4140

the top dyno is 463 HP to the wheels.. He is using the same motor that I am building up plus 30lbs of boost..


----------



## King Mango (Jun 11, 2008)

that is just wicked sick :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 11, 2008)

jakedoza said:


> no shot.. it will be a forced induction engine (turbocharged). Honda makes a rock solid engine, and if built properly and tuned properly it should handle way more than the 400 that I am looking to get out of it. I'm by far not the first to do it, nor the last.. If interested check out this link:
> http://www.turbod16.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4140
> 
> the top dyno is 463 HP to the wheels.. He is using the same motor that I am building up plus 30lbs of boost..


 

That is sweet horsepower for a car. I will get photos of it this Saturday, but my husbands truck is pushing or has broken 700HP and 1327 foot lbs of torque.


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh and I am combining two threads with these photos, Power and Circle. I also have two others on here that are pure power!


----------



## RandyB (Jun 12, 2008)

Just couldn't resist, this train is sure power! Sorry for the quality, it was taken in a hurry.


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice picture. That was a great idea!


----------



## johngpt (Jun 22, 2008)

Recently went to the NM Museum of Natural History. Power?


----------



## chondamx (Jun 22, 2008)

The power of natures beauty--It makes me stop and cherish life


----------



## AdrianBetti (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## johngpt (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh Girls Gone Wild!


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 23, 2008)

A little late but...


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jun 23, 2008)

Not as interesting as other great posts on here but here's mine







Any motorcyclists here would understand this one (what is it? )


----------



## johngpt (Jun 23, 2008)

dizzyg44 said:


> Not as interesting as other great posts on here but here's mine
> 
> Any motorcyclists here would understand this one (what is it? )



Gnarly.


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 24, 2008)

AdrianBetti said:


>


 
I kissed a girl and I liked it...:lmao:


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 24, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I kissed a girl and I liked it...:lmao:
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ7niIJ9rZw



Your link is broken :er:


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 24, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Your link is broken :er:


 

Ok the link is fixed! :mrgreen:


----------



## dangergoinoff (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MissMia (Jul 14, 2008)

Now that's power dangergoinoff!


----------



## dangergoinoff (Jul 14, 2008)

I only wish it was mine :|
I guess I will always have the photo


----------



## jerry 1 a b (Jul 15, 2008)

dizzyg44 said:


> Any motorcyclists here would understand this one (what is it? )


 
Not so.  Man, that was a tough one!  I've been riding for 22 years now, and I had to research it.  Anyhow, that would be a Britten V1000.


----------



## garboui (Jul 17, 2008)

a little late to submission but after processing this photo just instills a feeling of power in me.

C&C welcome


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jul 17, 2008)

jerry 1 a b said:


> Not so.  Man, that was a tough one!  I've been riding for 22 years now, and I had to research it.  Anyhow, that would be a Britten V1000.



Yes sir!  those headers are from the britten currently sitting in the Barber museum.  I took that pic a few years ago with a cheapo P&S, a little crop, sepia, edge blur and voila......


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 17, 2008)

A little late but I came across this thread and thought I'd add my idea of power.






And I found another shot on flickr that really fits this assignment (not my shot, so I'm posting a link). POWER


----------



## MissMia (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice additions!

bigalbest - That shot on flickr is really cool. Thanks for posting the link.


----------

